# Mini Recon ?s



## Jbrooks02 (Nov 6, 2014)

What would be the best servo to get to upgrade the servo to a 1/10th servo?
And also has anyone found a way to put sway bars on the mini recon?


----------



## tdevilman420 (Feb 18, 2010)

well seeing as its a 1/18 scale i would think n e standard size servo would b powerful nough but will not fit without mods i used a hitec hs65 or 55 dont rember wich on my rc18


----------

